# Looking for recomendations on garden tractor!



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a little farm with 5 acres in Southern Oklahoma. It is pretty much covered with prairie grass, some Bermuda grass, and lots of weeds. The biggest problem is Johnson grass that sometimes after a couple of good rains will get to over 6ft tall! Currently, I cut it with an old '53 Ford Golden Julilee pulling a 5ft Brush Hog. Previously I used an old 1953 Case V.A.C. I'm looking for something in a smaller (Garden Tractor) that can pull a "self-powered" rough-cut mower deck and a "self-powered" finish mower. I know I could get a Kubota or John Deer, but they are way much more expensive than I can afford. Is there anything on the market that is not quite that expensive that could do this job? I've also tried a couple of Craftsman and Cub Cadet "Lawn Tractors" and burned them up! Any recommendations?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum RevPhil! Why are you wanting to step down to something smaller? What's your budget?


----------



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum RevPhil! Why are you wanting to step down to something smaller? What's your budget?


Maintenance costs (mostly parts availability) and weight. I am retired and somewhat disabled. I need to find something that does better on this soil after it rains. The weight of a large farm tractor often prevents its use until the ground is completely dry and the grass and weeds are almost out of control again. Just need something lighter, easier to maintain, and still get the job done. We live now on a fixed income and only look at about $5000 to invest. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.mowersdirect.com/Husqvarna-960-43-01-59-Lawn-Mower/p9900.html


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Trust me it will pull a rough cut mower bushhog. I had one just like it I sold it because I bought a zero turn for the lawns I cut. It was a beast it could have used a set of ag lug tires on wet slopes, etc. But the hydro gear was very strong as in pulling a 450 lb bushhog while it was riding down small trees in the process.


----------



## plowboy3020 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have 6 acres and got the John Deere 1025R 60" deck it operates my 5' brush hog with no problem and the loader is very useful


----------



## bhayden (Jul 29, 2017)

1st problem I see with the above link is "Product Discontinued". If you've got "grass" that's 6' tall (yeah, bamboo is just grass, right?), no garden tractor is going to plow through it. From what you've said, that is going to happen. Maybe less with better equipment but weather and "life" conspire to assure it will happen. That means you still need to have a small tractor, as opposed to a mower, to do the job. That means you have to maintain it. So it looks to me that you could downsize to a CUT, like the one's you mention that are too expensive. Looking at that class of tractor myself and there are lots of options. Some old, some new. The New Holland offerings have my attention and it seems they are largely LS Korean tractors being built to spec. Still not cheap but an older LS that's essentially the same as a current New Holland could fit the bill.

I'm not saying that's the answer. I'm hoping people with experience will chime in as I'm looking for something akin to what you are (different challenges to be sure). One question, and I don't know what the answer is, but 40+ years ago when I was growing up around farms,acreage, horses; a common implement was a sickle bar mower. What's happened to them? Seems like it would be ideal for attacking your 6' Johnson grass.  Going back to when I was first allowed/required to run the gas powered 5HP reel mower (danger Will Robinson!) I remember hearing on the news about this stuff called napalm which might be effective.


----------



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

plowboy3020 said:


> I have 6 acres and got the John Deere 1025R 60" deck it operates my 5' brush hog with no problem and the loader is very useful


Looks interesting...but costs near $15,000! Far above my budget!


----------



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

bhayden said:


> 1st problem I see with the above link is "Product Discontinued". If you've got "grass" that's 6' tall (yeah, bamboo is just grass, right?), no garden tractor is going to plow through it. From what you've said, that is going to happen. Maybe less with better equipment but weather and "life" conspire to assure it will happen. That means you still need to have a small tractor, as opposed to a mower, to do the job. That means you have to maintain it. So it looks to me that you could downsize to a CUT, like the one's you mention that are too expensive. Looking at that class of tractor myself and there are lots of options. Some old, some new. The New Holland offerings have my attention and it seems they are largely LS Korean tractors being built to spec. Still not cheap but an older LS that's essentially the same as a current New Holland could fit the bill.
> 
> I'm not saying that's the answer. I'm hoping people with experience will chime in as I'm looking for something akin to what you are (different challenges to be sure). One question, and I don't know what the answer is, but 40+ years ago when I was growing up around farms,acreage, horses; a common implement was a sickle bar mower. What's happened to them? Seems like it would be ideal for attacking your 6' Johnson grass. Going back to when I was first allowed/required to run the gas powered 5HP reel mower (danger Will Robinson!) I remember hearing on the news about this stuff called napalm which might be effective.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I bought a Kubota BX 2200 for $7,500 a few years ago, used, and it's been a great machine that's along the lines of what you're looking for.


----------



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, napalm might work! I remember it quite well! Maybe a little Agent Orange might do the job also, but I think it's illegal here! (They did say it worked wonders on Mesquite Trees in Southern Arizona before the government stepped in and stopped it's use!) The search continues. I just spent two sessions with the old Ford tractor cutting most of it, but I can't run that near the aerobic septic system due to it's weight! Something will present itself!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

RevPhil said:


> I have a little farm with 5 acres in Southern Oklahoma. It is pretty much covered with prairie grass, some Bermuda grass, and lots of weeds. The biggest problem is Johnson grass that sometimes after a couple of good rains will get to over 6ft tall! Currently, I cut it with an old '53 Ford Golden Julilee pulling a 5ft Brush Hog. Previously I used an old 1953 Case V.A.C. I'm looking for something in a smaller (Garden Tractor) that can pull a "self-powered" rough-cut mower deck and a "self-powered" finish mower. I know I could get a Kubota or John Deer, but they are way much more expensive than I can afford. Is there anything on the market that is not quite that expensive that could do this job? I've also tried a couple of Craftsman and Cub Cadet "Lawn Tractors" and burned them up! Any recommendations?





Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum RevPhil! Why are you wanting to step down to something smaller? What's your budget?





RevPhil said:


> I have a little farm with 5 acres in Southern Oklahoma. It is pretty much covered with prairie grass, some Bermuda grass, and lots of weeds. The biggest problem is Johnson grass that sometimes after a couple of good rains will get to over 6ft tall! Currently, I cut it with an old '53 Ford Golden Julilee pulling a 5ft Brush Hog. Previously I used an old 1953 Case V.A.C. I'm looking for something in a smaller (Garden Tractor) that can pull a "self-powered" rough-cut mower deck and a "self-powered" finish mower. I know I could get a Kubota or John Deer, but they are way much more expensive than I can afford. Is there anything on the market that is not quite that expensive that could do this job? I've also tried a couple of Craftsman and Cub Cadet "Lawn Tractors" and burned them up! Any recommendations?


Phil, there are garden tractors that can handle that without towing extra motors/baggage around. Buy what is right for you, in 93 I bought a JD GT and it still works perfect. I bought dirt blade and snow blower, weights and chains. I cleared and maintain 3 acres around the house and I maintain 2 acres around my farm shop, mow around 200 (yes, two hundred apple trees. Look for a mower deck with 4 adjustable wheels, plus the height and lift. 26 years for $5000. investment, used year round. No major problems, just maintained. Good luck.


----------



## Jack Spretzen (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello all. ck3510hb, out of curiosity, which JD GT are you using since 1993. JD 425, 445?


----------



## Kioti1946 (Sep 14, 2015)

RevPhil said:


> I have a little farm with 5 acres in Southern Oklahoma. It is pretty much covered with prairie grass, some Bermuda grass, and lots of weeds. The biggest problem is Johnson grass that sometimes after a couple of good rains will get to over 6ft tall! Currently, I cut it with an old '53 Ford Golden Julilee pulling a 5ft Brush Hog. Previously I used an old 1953 Case V.A.C. I'm looking for something in a smaller (Garden Tractor) that can pull a "self-powered" rough-cut mower deck and a "self-powered" finish mower. I know I could get a Kubota or John Deer, but they are way much more expensive than I can afford. Is there anything on the market that is not quite that expensive that could do this job? I've also tried a couple of Craftsman and Cub Cadet "Lawn Tractors" and burned them up! Any recommendations?


My advice.. There is generally a way. Invest the $5000 as a down payment on a new Compact Diesel Tractor with a 60" mid mount mower and accompanied by a brush hog and if needed a front end loader. There are long term financing options available with 0% interest. The compact tractors are like sports cars, a joy to drive, power steering, hydrostatic drive (one or two pedals). New, covered by warranties and reliable. You will not be spending time repairing equipment or worse sending it off for repairs at significant cost. I purchased a Ford 1520 new in 1989. It has served me well and sees work nearly every week of the year. (Front end loader, mid mount mower, 60" snow blower (rear mounted), rake, bush hog. Well worth the money over all these years. Added benefit, Diesel tractors run for ours on a tank of fuel and provide great power through gear ranges. Good Luck and enjoy the out doors


----------



## RevPhil (Jun 17, 2019)

Hopefully, the problem may be solved! I located today a used Jacobson T423D "Turfcat" with a 72" front-end cutting deck. It has the Kubota 3-cyl. 23HP Diesel engine. It was previously owned by the city of Duncan, OK. I checked it out and it is in decent condition and everything seems to operate. Picking it up for $1200. When I need to cut the real tall stuff, I can still use the old Ford Tractor with the brush-hog. Then I can go back over it all with the Jacobson to finish it! Thanks to everyone for all the input!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a good score!! You'll have to show us what your got, when you get it!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second what Bill says!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/new-mower.34923/

Scroll down you can see the pictures of the area I cut with the swisher rough cut mower.


----------

